
Gem in the Linux source code - setra
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/include/math-emu/quad.h#L29
======
notacoward
I'm sure that has inspired more than one raised middle finger from people
working on Linux-based IoT stuff.

------
em3rgent0rdr
half-precision is an optional extension in arm
[http://infocenter.arm.com/help/index.jsp?topic=/com.arm.doc....](http://infocenter.arm.com/help/index.jsp?topic=/com.arm.doc.dui0205j/CIHGAECI.html)

------
axonic
I want this on a shirt with the filename and line number on it for doubters.

------
mattst88
Another discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12363012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12363012)

~~~
pasbesoin
Top comment on that thread cites the Dilbert strip that I immediately thought
of.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12363081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12363081)

Posting this comment not for karma, but just to reiterate the citation of that
strip -- has always made me chuckle. I miss the original old beards.

------
yuhong
Looks like originally part of glibc

